# Best crispy aromatic duck in Dubai



## willsmith6000 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi All,

We are very keen on our Chinese food, where is the best place in Dubai for crispy aromatic duck?? Peking duck just isn't the same!!


----------



## Emaroyds (Apr 18, 2011)

The Noodle House is great


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm not a huge fan of Chinese food, but we've recently been using Chop Suey for home delivery. Their food is fab! No MSG!!! Haven't tried their duck yet but if it's anywhere close to the other food we had from there, it's got to be good.


----------



## UKbrownBoy (Apr 22, 2014)

Havn't tried a tke away or restaurant version of the aromatic duck in Dubai yet, but Spinney's do an awesome oven at home version! Deee-lish!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
It is very easy to do this yourself at home - it just takes a bit of planning and time.
We have not yet found an ideal chinese restaurant that serves it like we used to get it in the UK.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## mrglass2626 (Jul 29, 2014)

Try 
1) Trader Vic's @ Festival City
2) The Peacock - Sheraton Marina

Both good Crispy Duck / Pancakes / Hoi-Sin Sauce.

It's my "death-row" meal. Last thing i'd eat for sure.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm pretty sure those fall under Peking Duck.


----------



## Asdfgh (May 24, 2013)

willsmith6000 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We are very keen on our Chinese food, where is the best place in Dubai for crispy aromatic duck?? Peking duck just isn't the same!!


If you want authentic Chinese cuisine try a place called China Sea in Deira, near the clock tower. 

Having stayed in a remote part of China for a few years and tasted all varieties of Chinese food (except birds nest which is made from a birds spit.. sorry but not my cuppa tea) this place is the closest to an authentic Chinese restaurant. Food is mainly North Chinese and mostly all the staff is from Shandong province near Qingdao (if that makes any sense to you at all)

This place has the works .. from the bright colored Chinese gown waitresses.. curtains made of red chillies ... paper cutouts of large fat babies... mini aquarium with live sea cucumbers... receipt for each item ordered promptly placed on your table (you cant argue that you didn't order and eat the dish later).. the golden hand waving cat.. hot soya drinks... big tables with the rotating glass center for community eating.. waiter who come and flip the fish over for you as its bad luck for the diners to do so themselves.. etc etc


----------



## Mclovin oo7 (Sep 25, 2012)

China Village restaurant in Seaview hotel...


----------



## kenna (Nov 17, 2010)

You need to try authentic peking duck. Check Lan Kwai Fong and Quanjude, both inexpensive and authentic.


----------

